# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Microsoft представила новые облачные инструменты для образовательных учреждений

## Labs

Корпорация Microsoft представила инструмент Intune for Education - новое облачное приложение и сервис для управления устройствами для учреждений сферы образования, созданные на базе зарекомендовавшего себя сервиса Microsoft Intune. 

Intune for Education разработана для простой интеграции ИТ инфраструктуры образовательных учреждений с облачными сервисами Microsoft. Intune for Education автоматически создает группы, основываясь на данных школьного реестра, так что приложения и настройки могут быть применены для учеников, учителей, устройств, конкретных школ, классов или секций без дополнительных усилий. Любые изменения в реестре будут автоматически отражаться в группах. Например, если ученика добавили в группу занятий по определенному предмету в школьном реестре, он автоматически попадет в соответствующую группу в Intune for Education и получит доступ к соответствующим приложениям.

В ноябре 2016 г. Microsoft и Министерство образования Беларуси подписали соглашение на подписку по программе лицензирования EES (Enrollment for Education Solution), которое дает ряд преимуществ учреждениям образования, в частности, льготный доступ к новейшим версиям корпоративного ПО и облачным сервисам Microsoft. Школы, которые воспользуются условиями соглашения, также получат доступ к новому продукту. 

Школьные IT-администраторы или сами преподаватели могут автоматически выполнить вход в Intune for Education, войдя в свой аккаунт в Office 365 Education, привязанный к адресу электронной почты. Для настройки большего количества ПК можно использовать приложение Set up School PCs, которое позволяет работать с любым количеством устройств на базе Windows 10. Когда учитель или ученик выполняет вход на новом устройстве впервые, происходит автоматическая настройка ПК в соответствии с персональными нуждами пользователя. Ознакомительная версия Intune for Education будет доступна в ближайшие недели, а в широкую продажу приложение поступит этой весной (по подписке и по программе корпоративного лицензирования).

«Запуск сервиса Microsoft Intune for Education – это существенный вклад компании Microsoft в сферу образования. Платформа позволяет значительно сократить трудозатраты на администрирование образовательной ИТ инфраструктуры и сфокусироваться на оптимизации учебного процесса», - отметил генеральный директор компании Microsoft Belarus Антон Мякишев.

Microsoft инвестирует значительные ресурсы в развитие программного обеспечения для сферы образования, чтобы вывести процесс обучения на новый уровень. Корпорация разработала такие технологии, как Windows Ink в Windows 10, которая позволяет школьникам писать на своих устройствах так же, как они это делают на бумаге. Office 365 повышает продуктивность обучения благодаря мощным интеллектуальным функциям, помогающим ученикам совершенствовать навыки письма, презентации и анализа данных, давая школьникам и учителям возможность творить, редактировать, делиться и оценивать достижения с OneNote. С помощью инструментов OneNote Learning Tools ученики могут упорядочить вид экрана для лучшей концентрации внимания; эти средства помогают школьникам, испытывающим трудности в учебе, повысить беглость чтения на 30%, а уровень понимания – на 20%. И наконец, использование Office 365 с Power BI существенно улучшает результаты обучения, позволяя школьникам достигать успехов благодаря предоставлению наглядных результатов учебы и прогнозной аналитике.

----------

